# Pullrite For A Travel Trailer



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Does anyone here tow with a Pullrite. I here a lot of Hensley vs. Pullrite but nothing from anyone that tows with it. The Hensley is a great hitch but I need something that will allow me to basiclly jacknife the 32 in my circle. The turning radius of the Dodge+the 32bhds+other cars parked in the circle have given me 3 dents in my rear bumper :angry:After snapping shear bolts a couple of times I sold the Hensley. If I could find out a little more about the Pullrite (website is a waste) I would try it.

A fiver may be an answer







if I find one I like.

John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

No experience but I have heard the Pullrite works well. A big factor I'm told is that it goes with the TV when changing trucks and the Hensley stays with you.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Call Pullrite, they are very helpful. Below is the person that helped me when I was doing my pre-purchase research. If Tony can't answer your questions, ask for the design dept, I think his name is Wayne at ext 109. I don't know anything about their TT hitches as I was going with a 5er auto slide hitch.

Tony Miller
Pull-Rite
Pulliam Enterprises Inc.
13790 East Jefferson Blvd.
Mishawaka IN 46545
1-800-443-2307 Ext. 101
[email protected]

Good luck !


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

No you can't quite jackknife with the Pullrite.
My dad had one on a Suburban in the 70's. It is by far the best hitch for a travel trailer. It will physically move the pivot point to within a few inches of the TV rear axle. So you can make tighter turns. 
It makes the trailer tow like a 5'er.

My dad loved it. It is a solid piece of equipment. That is it is strong and heavy. Someone rear ended the Burb. once and the Buick lost.
I don't own one because of my 1/2ton TV. Your 3/4 ton would be a good match.

Kevin


----------

